

Living with Lag [video] - diafygi
http://livingwithlag.com/

======
hamoid
"you wouldn't accept lag offline, so why do it online? get up to 1000 Mbit/s
fiber today."

I find this contradicting. They talk about lag, but offer bandwidth. What
about latency? Shouldn't they talk about milliseconds of delay from your
computer to the server and back?

~~~
Mithaldu
You're both right and wrong. You're right because serious internet lag issues
stem from problems along the line, or simple physical distance. However
they're also right to advertise with bandwidth, because bandwidth does impact
lag. On a 10MBit line, you will need 10 ms to upload 12.5kbyte, and another 10
ms to download the same as the response from the server, making turnaround
time for such a package 20 ms. That's more than one whole frame for an
application running at 60 fps. With a 1000 MBit line, the turnaround time for
the same will be 0.2ms, basically nothing. On the other hand: For both cases
you need to add the distance as a flat factor, so whether you notice it or not
depends on whether you're communicating to a server close by (20-50ms) or one
a continent away (150-300ms).

~~~
barrkel
"With a 1000 MBit line, the turnaround time for the same will be 0.2ms,
basically nothing"

How do you figure this? That doesn't follow at all. The proverbial[1] van full
of microSD cards may have much more bandwidth than a 1Gbps line, but it will
never turn around in 0.2ms.

[1] [http://www.tidbitsfortechs.com/2013/09/never-
underestimate-t...](http://www.tidbitsfortechs.com/2013/09/never-
underestimate-the-bandwidth-of-a-station-wagon-filled-with-backup-tapes/) \-
67Tbps estimated bandwidth for a station wagon going between LA and NYC.

~~~
Mithaldu
Please read the sentence following the sentence after which you paused to
comment. :)

------
biot
This is completely ridiculous, like those TV commercials where some clumsy
person nearly severs their own hand with a knife because they're not using the
infomercial's special chopping tool. The guy making pancakes was especially
egregious. His friends were laughing at his stupidity, and he likely hammed up
the remainder of his "performance"... who swings an egg by half a meter to
crack the shell on the edge of a bowl? It's as if they went out of their way
to find people who have absolutely abysmal proprioception and watch them
bumble along even more as their inability to perceive the world they live in
gets magnified.

~~~
cLeEOGPw
Next on the front page of HN - "Living with weight". A video showing
"experiment" where people are going on with their daily lives, except they
have 4 bricks strapped to their face and it's hard for them to keep head
straight, they are laughed at, one is fired from office. At the end, text
"Living with weight is hard. Samsung New Phone. Weights 10g less than iPhone."

------
montecarl
Cool idea! I would have liked to see a control experiment with no lag.

------
xpop2027
Wouldn't you be able to combat some of the misalignment by going really slow?

~~~
theg2
I think in the long term you'd learn to cope with this, a lot of the user
issues seemed to do with depth perception more than lag.

I'd love to try this for a day but I think after a few minutes with the dev
Rift you tend to strain your eyes in my experience. Fantastic ad though.

~~~
callesgg
Yeah the use of a single forward looking camera seams to be the main cause of
most of the problems.

1\. No depth perception

2\. Everything seams to be a bit closer than they actually are.

3\. The camera view field is allot smaller than your eyes view filed.

Cool nonetheless.

------
fractalsea
The idea of having the camera on the front is powerful. I have heard people
complain with the rift about the fact that they cannot see their arms. I.e.
that their "virtual arms" do not match up. it would be cone if their was a way
of filming the arms, extracting then from the background (possibly by playing
in front of some kind of green screen), and overlying this on the display.

The potential would be great if the games could then query the arms locations
and allow the use to interact with the game. I.e. hold a fun, or manipulate
menus Minority Report style.

~~~
fractalsea
And a unrelated question here: Is there a way to edit my comment? I typed it
on my phone, and reading it back, it appears the auto-correct did not favour
me.

I couldn't find any information on this in the faq or the "Unofficial Hacker
News FAQ".

~~~
dang
The edit link stays open for a limited time window. (I forget how long, but
it's 2 or 3 hours.) If you want to email your corrected text to
hn@ycombinator.com, I'd be happy to put it in for you.

------
vcherubini
This is an incredible piece of advertising and the very definition of
advertising done correctly.

It's funny, relatable, and immediately makes you want to buy the product
they're selling. Also, very cool use of hot new technology.

------
Istof
I bet many people on wallstreet will (not) order internet service from them
for their HFT (high frequency trading)... their lag is measured in nano-
seconds (they even disable firewalls and such to decrease latency)

------
canadev
Ever been owned by a HPB? High latency can be compensated for.

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=HPB](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=HPB)

~~~
Terr_
Only in the same sense that you can "compensate" for deafness by learning to
lip-read.

Source: Played all my games across the Pacific ocean in the 90s with 300+
latency.

------
mnx
I like the creativity, but for me the slogan sounds like "Living with
AIDS/Cancer" and such. Maybe it's just me.

~~~
ikurei
I'd bet that was intended.

